

I don't want to live in a world without Microsoft and neither do you - g-garron
http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/window-on-windows/i-dont-want-to-live-in-a-world-without-microsoft-and-neither-do-you/4962

======
rbanffy
Silly article. Microsoft won't disappear overnight. Unless, perhaps, they
decide to hire Leo Apotheker after he finishes HP off. ;-)

Now, seriously, browser-based interfaces to cloud-based apps and data will be
Microsoft's demise - they'll make the OS irrelevant, commoditizing its cash-
cow. Will they be able to reinvent themselves? Probably yes. Will they ever be
a dominant player again? Certainly not.

Would I be happier in a world without Internet Explorer, Sharepoint and
Exchange? You bet!

~~~
smoyer
I'd be satisfied with a standards-compliant IE10 ... And I avoid companies
that use Sharepoint and Exchange.

------
macavity23
There's a reason she doesn't link to anyone who says MS is about to 'suddenly
go out of business' - because nobody thinks this. Honestly, what a silly
strawman.

------
dazzawazza
I think what we'd all like to see a world where there is more competition in
the tech market. Unfortunately for MS they became the dominant player in many
markets and (like any company in that position) stagnated, procrastinated and
behaved in a protectionist manor. Note that this doesn't reflect on anyone
within MS, large companies behave in ways individuals can't control.

Now, does MS have to die for there to be a more competitive tech market? No,
of course not but if MS does die it doesn't really matter. They are not the
sole providers of technology.

------
bunchesofdonald
Way to completely miss the point, Microsoft is not going to 'disappear'.
Anyone who says this probably also thinks that David Copperfield actually made
the Statue of Liberty disappear.

Ms Shinder must own a farm to have come up with that much straw.

------
ddw
Yes, if Microsoft were to die tomorrow it would be a problem.

------
userulluipeste
When ReactOS will hit a stable version, it will be the end of Microsoft! Or at
least of the Microsoft as we know it!

~~~
g-garron
Have any idea about how long is that going to take?

~~~
userulluipeste
It' just a matter of efforts involved. I don't see it very promoted in the
open-source community, but it should! That's the thing that will set free the
masses owned by Proprietary Software. The Linux is fine, but it's used mostly
as free enterprise solution, and only in a small part as a thing for everyday
use. ReactOS needs a little more attention from the community, that's all.

~~~
g-garron
You are right about promotion I have not heard about it before.

